# Huffman Streamline Loop Frame?



## RJWess (Feb 21, 2014)

Is this for real or something fabricated?


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 21, 2014)

Hard to say, it does look pretty convincing but I would go with homemade.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 21, 2014)

if there's anything factory about this bike, I have yet to see it.
these photos showed up and no one knows where the bike is. I would have to say, that until someone is willing to show detailed photos of certain things, this bike has to be figured as a later fabrication. there is absolutely no way Huffman would build a bike with holes drilled in the frame for the rear fender braces. and the rest of the bike is just a mess.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I agree with Scott. I've studied this one pretty hard and there are just too many things wrong here. For example look at the lower top tube where it goes to the seat post. It looks like it was welded. A bunch of those parts don't look anything like Huffman used and the paint job is jacked up as well. I say old time fabrication. V/r Shawn


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 21, 2014)

"The best I can do is $20"   Rick


----------



## John (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice saddle
John


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 22, 2014)

*laFrance Streamliner*

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle722


----------



## rickyd (Feb 22, 2014)

*hmmm*

just different enough i kinda like it. someones masterpiece? to me with round fenders and a different fork it becomes well i'd give 40. rick


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 22, 2014)

I'd love to have it for a rider!


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 22, 2014)

*Loop streamliner*

Looks like a 38-39 huffman frame? Homemade but?yea the rear fender hangers homemade but some body get this out of the huffman design dumpster 76 years ago?


----------



## RJWess (Sep 11, 2014)

Flat Tire said:


> I'd love to have it for a rider!




I would say you got your rider.


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks like a streamliner experimental frame.
That's a lot of work for a home made project.
Huffman would not have been above trying something like that.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2017)

...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2017)

BUMP


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 6, 2017)

why are you bumping this abortion???


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> why are you bumping this abortion???



Why not? It's cool as hell & never been proven one way or another, right?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 6, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Why not? It's cool as hell & never been proven one way or another, right?



yeah, sure, whatever, maybe it's a Spiegel Airman.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 6, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> yeah, sure, whatever, maybe it's a Spiegel Airman.



That's the spirit!


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 6, 2017)

I found the plans rolled up in the handlebars!!!


----------



## John (Apr 7, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Why not? It's cool as hell & never been proven one way or another, right?



I think the picture is enough proof..... or are we talking about wire tapping?


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 7, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> yeah, sure, whatever, maybe it's a Spiegel Airman.




 Kardashian Special


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 22, 2022)

37fleetwood said:


> why are you bumping this abortion???



LOL.


----------



## mrg (Mar 22, 2022)

They both had some work done on the assend!


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 23, 2022)

And I’d still take them both for a ride


----------

